# mitral aortic regurgitation



## Chantell.Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

How do I code mitral aortic regurgitation?  When I look up regurgitaton.. there's is either mitral or aortic... but if it says both... what do I do?


----------



## Texascoder64 (Aug 11, 2012)

396.3 description in ICD9  is Mitral Valve Insufficiency and Aortic Valve Insufficiency (see list below this description - mentions Regurgitation) **you might read further into the Dr. note to see if there is mention of insufficiency.
If not, then  list both individual regurg codes 424.0 & 424.1


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 18, 2012)

If the patient has mitral and aortic valve disorders, it cannot be separately coded as 424.0 and 424.1. Insufficiency and regurgitation are same which means the incompetency of the valve. Hence 396.3 is correct for Mitral aortic regurgitation.

Brightwin


----------

